# Which one to choose? New board



## bullerwins (3 mo ago)

Hi!
I'm looking to buy my first snow board. To give context. I've riden a really old 2008 Burton board that a friend lend me to learn. And rented a few times, most of the time Burton as well. Most felt fine and to be honest the only thing I noticed was that the new rented ones were WAY lighter and had more flex. Just more comfortable in general. Just once I rented one that felt that it was way easier to "catch and edge" and flip over, it may have been too of an advanced board for me at the time.
I have around 50 hours of experience and I would say I'm intermediate, I've done other board sports (mainly water sports). And have a pretty athletic background (Weightlifting, powerlifting, triathlon, judo)
I'm 167-168cm tall and weigh in 75-76Kg. Men. 30 years old. From Spain. EU size, 42 (27cm) kinda wide.
I want to only ride down the slopes. I don't do tricks, just a few jumps here and there, and don't visit the park. And little off-piste.
I tried the Burton Step on system and really loved it. So that's the only thing I have clear I want to get.
I already have the rest of the gear. Helmet, clothing, butt protection, wrist protection (i had a minor injury in my left wrist), googles.
So I would need:
Bindings: The Burton Step On, the "normal" ones as I believe they are the "re:flex". The "cheaper" ones (i want to stay on budget as much as possible), not the genesis ones. Size Medium. I only could find them on blue-tomato: Compra Burton Step On 2023 Fijaciones Snowboard en la tienda en línea | Blue Tomato and they ship to Spain
I don't know if used bindings is a good thing, as they could be beaten up. Nor I find them easily on my size and with a good enough discount to go used.

Step on compatible boots. I've seen some local "lightly" used Burton boots for 250€, so I might get in contact with those to try them to see if they fit fine. The second hand market in my country is not really big, specially for step on's. New ones go from 350 to 450€ on blue tomato too. The Wide version of the Burton Photon really appeal to me though, as I have wider feet Compra Burton Photon Step On Wide 2023 Botas Snowboard en la tienda en línea | Blue Tomato if the used ones don't fit me well, I might have to go new and these seem like the best option, kinda pricey though.

Lastly, the board. I've found the best prices and selection on https://www.glisshop.co.uk/ (they ship to Spain, you can change the language to your liking and €)
My size would be around 150 to 156 I think. All montain board. With those filters:
https://www.glisshop.co.uk/snowboar...R_SNOWBOARD_CATEGORY_5]=1&sortBy-15=price.asc
The cheapest options would be:
K2 Raygun: 289€
Bataleon Camel Toe: 314€
Easy snowboard Nomad: 316€
GNU essential service: 324€
Ride control: 332€
Rosignol Evader: 337€
...
And the list goes on. I want to stay on budget, and would like something under 350€, stretch to 400€ is the is a really good deal. But I have no idea which one would be best. I've seen reviews at https://thegoodride.com but I can't decide which one would be better. So any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Have a look at AS latest top 5 below and see if anything is of interest






The Top 5 Best Bang For The Buck Snowboards of 2022-2023 | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

You may want to check out the nidecker supermatic step in, Burton step ons require a proprietary boot, the nidecker opens up a ton of options in the boot world










Supermatic


The Nidecker Supermatic is what snowboarding has been waiting for: the first universal, dual-entry, automatic binding.




www.nidecker.com


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Make sure you fit Burton boots (even the wides) before you commit to step-ons as they do not work for a lot of people.


----------

